# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تعرفه ثبت نام متقاضیان شرکت در کنکور سراسری 1395 ابلاغ شد (+ عکس)

## saj8jad

*
تعرفه ثبت نام دريافتي از داوطلبان متقاضي شرکت در آزمونهاي سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در سال 1395 ابلاغ شد
*

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

پارسال ۱۵ تومن بود کنکور

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

فرض کنید امسال ۸۰۰ هزار نفر شرکت کنن ضربدر ۱۸۰۰۰ میشه۱۴ میلیاردو ۴۰۰ میلیون

----------


## saj8jad

> پارسال ۱۵ تومن بود کنکور


آره هر سال نرخ آزمون ها رو بالاتر میبرن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> فرض کنید امسال ۸۰۰ هزار نفر شرکت کنن ضربدر ۱۸۰۰۰ میشه۱۴ میلیاردو ۴۰۰ میلیون


در ضمن 14 میلیارد و 400 میلیون رو باید + خرید کارت اعتباری رشته های هنر و زبان خارجه هم کرد ، چون معمولاً داوطلبان علاوه بر رشته خودشون رشته های زبان یا هنر هم ثبت نام میکنن که باز مبلغ حاصله رو باید + خرید کارت اعتباری پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی کرد  :Yahoo (114):  

کلاً رو هم رفته میبینی میشه *17 یا 18 میلیارد تومان* درآمد فقط برای *ثبت نام* یک آزمون کنکور سراسری!  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## par.rah

> در ضمن 14 میلیارد و 400 میلیون رو باید + خرید کارت اعتباری رشته های هنر و زبان خارجه هم کرد ، چون معمولاً داوطلبان علاوه بر رشته خودشون رشته های زبان یا هنر هم ثبت نام میکنن که باز مبلغ حاصله رو باید + خرید کارت اعتباری پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی کرد  
> 
> کلاً رو هم رفته میبینی میشه *17 یا 18 میلیارد تومان* درآمد فقط برای *ثبت نام* یک آزمون کنکور سراسری!



واقعا هزینه برگزاری این آزمون در همین حد هستش

----------


## ehsan7777777

با این تورمی که ما داریم و وقتی که همه چی داره هر سال گرونتر می شه ، منطقی هست که هزینه آزمونا هم گرون تر شه......

به نظر من که 18 تومن در مقابل هزینه آزمون قلمچی واقعا مفته......!!!!!!

خودتون حساب کنین پول دادن به اون همه مراقب ، 
هزینه امنیت ایجاد شده واسه آزمون، 
هزینه چاپ سوالا ، 
هزینه تصحیحش،
هزینه انتخاب رشته، 
هزینه تکمیل ظرفیت، 
و خیلی چیزای دیگه........
همه اش 18 تومن......
آدم خوبه که  انصاف داشته باشه.....!!!!!!!!!

----------

